# Backhoe operator stung more than 500 times



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

This is just a reminder regarding Africanized honeybee colonies in general, and is not related to normal honeybee operations.

- paraphrased from an AP news item -

A backhoe operator clearing brush from a property in San Diego county, California was attacked and stung more than 500 times. The man ran about 200 yards to seek shelter in an outhouse where he was found dead of full cardiac arrest. Firefighters administered aid and transported the victim to a hospital, where he was pronounced dead. It wasn't clear if the toxins from the stings caused cardiac arrest. The operator's name and the official cause of death has not yet been released.

- end paraphrased text -

I suppose that the coroner will try to determine if the man's physical heath was adequate to survive a 200 yard dash without causing cardiac arrest before blaming the toxins from the bee stings.

San Diego county, California is probably far enough south to enable Africanized honey bee colonies to survive. (I don't actually know how much cold weather they can handle.)

- Dave


----------

